# Damage to DLP TV Screen



## walou (Jul 15, 2007)

Hi, everyone. I hope I'm in the correct forum.... I am new here. 

Three days ago, my husband and I purchased a 60-in. Philips brand DLP television, which had been clearanced out at Wal-Mart to make room for the new models. We bought the TV for an astounding $800. Nothing wrong, beautiful picture, great clarity. Perfect, and a dream come true for my husband.

Yesterday (Two days after the purchase), our (wonderful, smart, and precious) three year old son decided to "decorate" the screen with a broken golf club, while I was working to clean out our garage (hence where he found the club). The screen now has lots of scratches from one side to the other. The picture is still vivid, but when the background is light-colored, you can see them all. I can't even tell you how broken-hearted my husband was. He handled it well (he's a wonderful man) but I could tell he really wanted to just throw up. He doesn't throw money around, and this was actually a huge purchase for him. I want to FIX IT!!!!! (the TV and his heart!)

Is there anything I can do to take the scratches off? Does anybody know what kind of cost we might be looking at to replace the screen???

thanks, everyone!


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

I doubt you'll be able to fix it, so I suspect you need to look into a replacement screen.


----------



## waquoitdave (Jul 3, 2007)

Some credit cards cover breakage, theft, loss for the first 60 days. If you used AMEX, you might be covered.


----------

